# How To Set Up A GUI For VNC or NX on Headless FreeBSD Server



## RobinHood (Apr 5, 2014)

So, I feel like such a pain asking this (since it seems this isn't a question most people feel the need to ask).  This is essentially a plead for help from an annoying know-nothing.

I just switched from a server on which I was running Ubuntu to a server running FreeBSD.

I need a way to remotely log in to my server and run programs using a GUI (e.g. VNC).

I don't know which VNC program would be best (TightVNC, RealVNC, x11vnc, etc.).

I don't know all the steps necessary to set up any of those programs (from where should I install the program, what files do I need to alter, how do I need to alter them, etc.).

I am hoping someone can help save me from my ignorance...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: How To Set Up A GUI For VNC or NX on Headless FreeBSD Se*



			
				RobinHood said:
			
		

> I don't know which VNC program would be best (TightVNC, RealVNC, x11vnc, etc.).


They should all do similar things. I think net/tigervnc is a popular one. 



> I don't know all the steps necessary to set up any of those programs (from where should I install the program, what files do I need to alter, how do I need to alter them, etc.).


Should be fairly simple, `make -C /usr/ports/net/tigervnc install clean` or `pkg install tigervnc`. There isn't a lot to edit, ~/.vnc/startup is the important one. Then you can run `vncserver -geometry 800x600` as a normal user. Once it's started you should be able to connect with a vncviewer.


----------

